# _Any experience with Shields Facility Maint.



## Omega (Dec 22, 2013)

Hey folks just got an email from: Shields Facilities Maintenance

5 Twosome Drive

Moorestown, NJ 08057 

looking for snow contractors in the Delmarva area. Anybody have positive or negative experience post it up


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

Omega;1889027 said:


> Hey folks just got an email from: Shields Facilities Maintenance
> 
> 5 Twosome Drive
> 
> ...


There are other threads about them, they are new, didn't see any good or bad, but sometimes just lean towards bad because you don't know their history. usm/sms assist / ferrandino & sons are all way up there on the "we'll screw you over any chance we get after you do all the work" companies. Most guys on here won't work for them, a few may still because they've done properties for a long time for them.

In general, you can probably do one or two sites for management companies and be fine, but handle lots or any high dollar value in sites when they're paying you $20,000 or $90,000 payments instead of $500 payments, and you're at the top of their hit lists to shave money off to increase their own profits.


----------



## Omega (Dec 22, 2013)

Thanks man, I got screwed by one company last yr....not even a national at that so was just checking around


----------



## SteveR (Sep 24, 2003)

Any updates I just got an email from them today, gut says run they are a national but thought I'd ask


----------



## yardlines (Feb 18, 2014)

I did mowing and landscape maintenance for a sheetz in Maryland for them. I had really good luck. We had to redo a bed that was all tore up. We gave them an estimate and they have to ok in about a day to do it. We got paid net 60 on the dot I believe. From my experience with them I would actually highly recommend. I was very nervous at first but ended up loving them. Hope you have the same experience of you work with them. We also mowed and mulched all summer. The bed redo was an add on that I bid high and was surprised that they said ok with no problem on.


----------



## yardlines (Feb 18, 2014)

And I just noticed how old this thread is. But, hopefully my experience can help someone in the future.


----------



## JDosch (Nov 11, 2014)

This is an old thread. However, I can provide some insight. I was contacted to plow a list of speedway gas stations. First of all, they will try to tell you what they will pay. For example, they say they will pay $100 to plow and salt a diesel super station with a truck stop. Then, if you are lucky enough to get them to agree to your prices for, as they say "just this first storm", then they will have you running all around and changing your route 10 times to accommodate their so called "emergencies". Then you will have to wait 45 days to get paid, and even then they try to short change you. Also, they usually call people the day before or the day of a storm, because their plow guy, "fell through" at the last minute. Go figure. I would be more than happy to discuss this further if you would like more information.


----------



## 1HOTCAT (Dec 29, 2013)

I also did a half dozen Speedways in the Detroit area. The price I was given was way to low. I rewrote the pricing sheet with a 50% increase. It got approved, but had to wait the 60 days to get paid. The best thing when doing 24 hour gas station, is to block off the entrances to them, so idiots do not try to park behind you when you are in reverse. This year the package was sent out to me, and I told them to double the prices this year and I would do them as they are a PITA to do with all the filler lids you have to cone off, or they will end up in the snow pile leaving a hole in the ground above the tank. I have not heard back from them after the price had to be doubled this year


----------



## snowbrothers101 (Jul 27, 2009)

The Owner of Shields is the former owner of US Maintenance. He sold USM 7 years ago and started this company 2 years ago. It is based in NJ not far from his old place.

They are very small but likely mostly harmless.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

snowbrothers101;2074057 said:


> The Owner of Shields is the former owner of US Maintenance. He sold USM 7 years ago and started this company 2 years ago. It is based in NJ not far from his old place.
> 
> They are very small but likely mostly harmless.


Like a brown recluse spider?


----------



## Plowingservice (Mar 11, 2017)

Omega said:


> Hey folks just got an email from: Shields Facilities Maintenance
> 
> 5 Twosome Drive
> 
> ...


Be careful of this company they have a website that purports to have lots of clients but they only have one or two. They are in fake it until you make it mode. Unfortunately this means they screw not only their clients but they don't pay vendors. They give 45 day terms then simply never pay. You can chase them and they make up numerous excuses, promise payment then still never pay. Their accounts payable doesn't not answer phone and they never call back. They are so small their owner even gets in on lying to the vendors. This company is in financial trouble and will fold soon.


----------



## Rbkenterprise (May 12, 2017)

I would like to share our experience with Shields. We have done business with them for 3 years. We have never had any issues with being paid. They offer a convenient pay structure where we can be paid earlier for a small discount of the amount owed. They have added sites to us each year and we continue to grow with them. The account managers in our opinion have always been easy to reach by phone or email. Out of all the maintenance companies we have worked for they are the one of the best and always been straight forward. As with any maintenance company the pricing is not where we would like to see within the industry, but when we get large lots of sites it is more of a volume versus quick hit high paying jobs. It all depends on how you have structured your business.


----------



## Davidish1959 (May 12, 2017)

Plowingservice said:


> Be careful of this company they have a website that purports to have lots of clients but they only have one or two. They are in fake it until you make it mode. Unfortunately this means they screw not only their clients but they don't pay vendors. They give 45 day terms then simply never pay. You can chase them and they make up numerous excuses, promise payment then still never pay. Their accounts payable doesn't not answer phone and they never call back. They are so small their owner even gets in on lying to the vendors. This company is in financial trouble and will fold soon.


I have been working as a venders for Sheilds going on 3 years and I do alot of work for them on a monthly basis. We clean windows on 250 stores and I do snow removal. The head of Management told me I had misprinted an invoice for about two thousand dollars, that's very honest. I get checks every month from this company, not an issue, but if you do not do the recommended scope of work you won't get paid or you do crap work. All employers follow that guide line. I will tell you I work for 5 management companies and Shields falls at the top. The staff is upfront and honest and I have referred other business companies to them. And i can tell you for a fact they do more than one or 2 clients common sense says they'd be out of business with that amount of clients. I highly recommend Sheilds to anyone, just do your job right then there won't be issues. I'm posting because I disagree with your statement towards a good honest company.


----------



## Hayes0714 (May 12, 2017)

Plowingservice said:


> Be careful of this company they have a website that purports to have lots of clients but they only have one or two. They are in fake it until you make it mode. Unfortunately this means they screw not only their clients but they don't pay vendors. They give 45 day terms then simply never pay. You can chase them and they make up numerous excuses, promise payment then still never pay. Their accounts payable doesn't not answer phone and they never call back. They are so small their owner even gets in on lying to the vendors. This company is in financial trouble and will fold soon.


----------



## Hayes0714 (May 12, 2017)

I have worked with this company for years and if you do not get paid it may only be an error or a scope issue as their customers have specific requirements and rules that must be followed to be paid. I would say if you follow the rules and reach out to their Ops Manager with any legitimate issues you should be fine.” Also they send numerous emails, giving warnings of invoices not received, or sent from us contractors. They give us more then enough oppurtunities too submit invoices, too get paid. I have been with this company for almost 3yrs and i have never had any issues. Along with other contractors i know and work with. Shields IS ONE OF THE BEST AT DOING THIS! IF YOU TAKE CARE OF THEM, THEY TAKE CARE OF YOU!


----------



## Rbkenterprise (May 12, 2017)

I couldn't agree more with the above posts. If you do your scope of work correctly that you agreed to they will always get you paid. In regards to the number of companies they work with I know we have worked for 4 different ones


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

I never understood giving a company a discount to pay you in a resonable amount of time...Can someone explain this to me?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Defcon 5 said:


> I never understood giving a company a discount to pay you in a resonable amount of time...Can someone explain this to me?


I could never understand that either. Just pay the darn bill.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Did you notice the flurry of new posts in this thread...The posters all have one or Two posts...Something smells fishy


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Defcon 5 said:


> Did you notice the flurry of new posts in this thread...The posters all have one or Two posts...Something smells fishy


I was just getting ready to post that exact same thing....

Your supposed good experiences don't carry a whole lot of weight until you've been around for more than a day or two.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

John_DeereGreen said:


> I was just getting ready to post that exact same thing....
> 
> Your supposed good experiences don't carry a whole lot of weight until you've been around for more than a day or two.


And they both signed up today.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Randall Ave said:


> And they both signed up today.


Yea they couldve been smarter and seperated it by a couple days.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

As we all know, Most of the time NSP's are a sore subject to most members. I only worked for 2 of them. The first one was a complete blow out. The one I worked for over the winter was late every invoice but always corrected it and payed in a few days after the riot act.

The two new guys above there opinion holds no water.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Subscribed


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

ok, to sum this up again, Shields sucks like all the rest if not worse. They tried not paying us a measely $900 for some services, we cut them off at the first sign of anything fishy... they then said no, the store wasn't happy we're not paying, so i said, sorry, read YOUR contract, i crossed all that out and wrote in my own addendum, back and forth a few times, they cut me a check. bybye idiots in NJ, this place is like the breeding ground for start up snow "management" companies looking to rip off a lot of contractors, just like the guy who was being sued in Georgia or something, so he opened up a "branch" in Medford, NJ... we're bidding on sites, then get a call from them weeks later, offering it to us for half what we bid, of course they got the bid at 50% of our rate! All these idiots posting with 1-3 total post counts, PRAISING the heck out of shields work for them. This is nothing new, USM, Ferrandino, Merit/Lipinski's, they hire PR marketing folks now "usually low paid kids out of college" to sign up at random and start putting out the "good" word for them.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Here we go.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

again, let's remind everyone to read and search through the site, do your homework, etc. etc. and then make a decision on whether or not you want to sub-contract for anyone...we understand it works for some and not for others but having the same discussions on the same, or different companies, with some of the same few, saying the same thing and bashing all of them, is unnecessary


----------

